# Tell me a story :3



## Kittaty (Dec 15, 2014)

I would love to attend a convention in the future! Tell me about your funny/ happy experiences at conventions you've been to. What conventions are the best? Give me your wisdom! (I don't want the cautionary tale, I've been to music festivals :3) bonus if you can remember how much it was to get in/ when you had to purchase the tickets! I'm so excited to meet you. *-*


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Dec 15, 2014)

One time a fursuiter went to a convention.

His fursuit was so ugly everyone died!

The End.




....Now go to bed.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 15, 2014)

A classic FA tale of love, hope, and peace.
Once upon a time there was this lady and a giant dragon. The lady vored the dragon whole! The lady didn't have to eat for 500 years. A furfag read this story and was instantly turned on. The end.

oh.... you wanted a story about a furry convention.. my bad.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Dec 15, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> A classic FA tale of love, hope, and peace.
> Once upon a time there was this lady and a giant dragon. The lady vored the dragon whole! The lady didn't have to eat for 500 years. A furfag read this story and was instantly turned on. The end.
> 
> oh.... you wanted a story about a furry convention.. my bad.



what a plot twist! That's like saying the mouse vored the cat


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 15, 2014)

Xela-Dasi said:


> what a plot twist! That's like saying the mouse vored the cat



Don't you just love 'sappy' endings. LOL


----------



## Kittaty (Dec 15, 2014)

Armored Chocobo said:


> One time a fursuiter went to a convention.
> 
> His fursuit was so ugly everyone died!
> 
> ...


Bahahaha! Best story ever <3


----------



## Kittaty (Dec 15, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Don't you just love 'sappy' endings. LOL


::Claps until hands are numb:: happy endings are my favorite!!! *-*


----------



## Funeral (Dec 16, 2014)

Once upon a time a young and confused pup went to his first furry convention before he had ever interacted with the furry community.  Everything looked so happy and pretty.  However, he did not know how to approach these happy people, was too intimidated to strike up a conversation with anybody, and did not know the proper way to act having done zero research on anything involving the furry community/furry conventions.  To fuel the fire, the person he went with hated(and still does) furries, but he was the only one willing to go with him so he wouldn't be alone.  This pup knew that going with someone who didn't like furries would put a huge damper on the trip, but he was willing to deal with his negativity if it meant he wouldn't be alone.  When they weren't at panels, they were sitting in the lobby like boring losers doing nothing.  He could have had a beautiful first experience, but the company he chose and choosing to keep his tail between his legs prevented him from that.  He still had TONS of fun, just not in the way he was hoping to.  He made no new friends, skipped on nearly all of the activities, and instead sulked in cowardice when he could have done something about it.  He has since manned up and turned a 180 with approaching strangers and has made many new friends because of it.


----------



## Kittaty (Dec 16, 2014)

Funeral said:


> Once upon a time a young and confused pup went to his first furry convention before he had ever interacted with the furry community.  Everything looked so happy and pretty.  However, he did not know how to approach these happy people, was too intimidated to strike up a conversation with anybody, and did not know the proper way to act having done zero research on anything involving the furry community/furry conventions.  To fuel the fire, the person he went with hated(and still does) furries, but he was the only one willing to go with him so he wouldn't be alone.  This pup knew that going with someone who didn't like furries would put a huge damper on the trip, but he was willing to deal with his negativity if it meant he wouldn't be alone.  When they weren't at panels, they were sitting in the lobby like boring losers doing nothing.  He could have had a beautiful first experience, but the company he chose and choosing to keep his tail between his legs prevented him from that.  He still had TONS of fun, just not in the way he was hoping to.  He made no new friends, skipped on nearly all of the activities, and instead sulked in cowardice when he could have done something about it.  He has since manned up and turned a 180 with approaching strangers and has made many new friends because of it.



:O I will learn from your story and won't make the same mistakes!! I appreciate that this wasn't "watch out for baddies" story, but I still soak up all the useful wisdom. I want to make a ton of furry friends before deciding on which con to go to! Where have you been if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Funeral (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittaty said:


> :O I will learn from your story and won't make the same mistakes!! I appreciate that this wasn't "watch out for baddies" story, but I still soak up all the useful wisdom. I want to make a ton of furry friends before deciding on which con to go to! Where have you been if you don't mind me asking?



It was overall a great experience since I -mostly- followed standard con procedure, but in retrospect I would have done so many things different.  Word of advice: When deciding to room with another person you've never met or spoken to besides a few emails, be sure to get their phone number at the very least.   And so far, the only con I've been to was the one I spoke of, the Mephit Fur Meet back in 2k12.  I hope to go to another furry con in the near future, but I hate driving and cons are always so far away from me. >:c


----------



## 1000bluntz (Dec 25, 2014)

My first con was at 18, FA:U. Made friends with the guy who ran a smut panel, he bought me alcohol. That's the most interesting thing that's ever happened at a furry con for me


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 26, 2014)

One time there was conspiracies that i was at a con and people contacted me and told me they saw me there. I never went to a con so some poor guy was prob being harassed by people thinking he was me LMAO

I heard a story about fursuiters fucking with the door open though so that's always fun


----------

